# 5 DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WUSS UP HOMIES? THIS PAST 5 DE MAYO WAS CRACKIN', SO I'M POSTIN THIS UP TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW WE ARE GETTING ANOTHER ONE STARTED....SO HERES THE HEADS UP :biggrin: THIS TIME THERE WOULD BE A DIFFERENT ROUT, HERES A LIL SNEEK PEEK OF WHAT WE HAVE IN MIND :biggrin: 










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

IM GONNA TALK TO A FEW PLACES OUT THERE SO WE CAN PARK N' CHILL AFTER OUR CRUISE :biggrin: 

MORE INFO WILL BE POSTED UP LATER ON HOMIES  

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF LAST MAY


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmmmm.....


9 months from now :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2008, 04:43 PM~11618858
> *Hmmmm.....
> 9 months from now :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMMMMM........YEA


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT I SHOULD GO TO THE CITY NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Sep 16 2008, 07:07 PM~11620239
> *LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT I SHOULD GO TO THE CITY NEXT YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


COO' HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT HERE, I JUST WANT THIS TIME WE HAVE A PLACE TO PARK N' EAT AFTER WE CRUISE SO ITS A BIG HEADS UP WE GONNA TRY TO GET EVERYTHING READY BY THEN


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 17 2008, 08:04 PM~11630579
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 18 2008, 03:27 PM~11637503
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: Wuz going on.?


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 20 2008, 12:39 AM~11650104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T Alwayz down to cruise my city :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 21 2008, 10:02 AM~11657054
> *T T T    Alwayz down to cruise my city :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:

lets go right now!!??!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 21 2008, 10:32 AM~11657255
> *:biggrin:
> 
> lets go right now!!??!!
> *



After NINER game!!!! :dunno:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

sounds like fun i'll come as long as there are no shows around my area!..


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 21 2008, 11:05 AM~11657404
> *After NINER game!!!!  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhhhh yeahhhh!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## nathizle (Nov 18, 2008)

gettin closer!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

I`m sooooo fuckin there! :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant waittttttt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

Is it exactly on 5 de mayo or da sunday b4 or wut :dunno:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 13 2009, 12:41 AM~12688886
> *Is it exactly on 5 de mayo or da sunday b4 or wut :dunno:
> *



It should be on sunday may 3rd  :dunno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nathizle_@Jan 12 2009, 11:25 PM~12688202
> *  gettin closer!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> I`m sooooo fuckin there! :biggrin:
> [/b]


o.m.g :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 13 2009, 12:19 AM~12688748
> *I cant waittttttt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ya merito bro....we gotta go get that rout ready :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 13 2009, 12:41 AM~12688886
> *Is it exactly on 5 de mayo or da sunday b4 or wut :dunno:
> *


SUNDAY MAY 3RD "2009"


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 13 2009, 08:44 AM~12690167
> *
> It should be on sunday may 3rd   :dunno:
> *


get the rivie ready bro :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 13 2009, 12:19 AM~12688748
> *I cant waittttttt!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 13 2009, 08:34 PM~12696479
> *o.m.g  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:   
I honestly cant freakin wait! Even If I gotta take samtrans! :biggrin:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

WHAT UP GUS. YOU KNOW AZTECAS "EASTBAYCHAPTER"CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 13 2009, 08:37 PM~12696527
> *SUNDAY MAY 3RD "2009"
> *


:thumbsup: sounds like a plan to me.....I was there last year and will be there again


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Jan 14 2009, 09:38 AM~12701056
> *WHAT UP GUS. YOU KNOW AZTECAS "EASTBAYCHAPTER"CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.
> *


oh and i knowwwwwww thisssssss mannnnn!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 14 2009, 11:07 AM~12701817
> *:thumbsup:  sounds like a plan to me.....I was there last year and will be there again
> *


thats wussss up bro :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 13 2009, 11:05 PM~12698671
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


you have officially "PUMPED ME UP" bro....fuck I cant wait!!! :biggrin: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> I honestly cant freakin wait! Even If I gotta take samtrans! :biggrin:
> [/b]


carnal.....your takin' the cutty :biggrin: we gotta make this a goal :0 :0 :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

a quick video of last year


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

It be nice if we take back the streets & packed MISSION ST with lowriders like thee OL'DAYS....I know the O.G.s feel me!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 14 2009, 08:52 PM~12707599
> *It be nice if we take back the streets & packed MISSION ST with lowriders like thee OL'DAYS....I know the O.G.s feel me!
> *


YEAH BUT THE GANGS KILL IT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 14 2009, 09:16 PM~12707988
> *YEAH BUT THE GANGS KILL IT
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ill be out there again


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 14 2009, 06:11 PM~12705560
> *carnal.....your takin' the cutty :biggrin: we gotta make this a goal :0  :0  :0
> *


I know bro.....Anything less would be uncivilized!















sorry bro....I had too! :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 14 2009, 09:16 PM~12707988
> *YEAH BUT THE GANGS KILL IT
> *


I agree


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 14 2009, 09:16 PM~12707988
> *YEAH BUT THE GANGS KILL IT
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck it though.....lets bring it back! :angry: We own the freakin streets! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 14 2009, 09:16 PM~12707988
> *YEAH BUT THE GANGS KILL IT
> *



Are'nt we meeting up on MISSION ST ?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

HOW ABOUT SATURDAY AND SUNDAY?? 
LETS DO BOTH DAYZ QUE NO?


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 15 2009, 04:36 PM~12716384
> *HOW ABOUT SATURDAY AND SUNDAY??
> LETS DO BOTH DAYZ QUE NO?
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jan 14 2009, 09:45 PM~12709308
> *ill be out there again
> *


Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

RICHMOND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE (CASA)!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 15 2009, 05:36 PM~12716384
> *HOW ABOUT SATURDAY AND SUNDAY??
> LETS DO BOTH DAYZ QUE NO?
> *



You are RIGHT Sr. NELSON!..lets do this! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_nelson remember how i use to terrorize mission street i think i killed it not the gangs after i dug all them pot holes and drug my back bumper up & down that bitch like i had scrape plates they repaved mission and put up all point bulletins to sfpd sayin tow this jack ass if u see him on mission his car is a weapon of mass destruction lol _


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 02:56 AM~12721080
> *You are RIGHT Sr. NELSON!..lets do this!  :biggrin:
> *




X 2 :cheesy:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 16 2009, 09:34 AM~12722384
> *nelson remember how i use to terrorize mission street  i think i killed it  not the gangs  after i dug all them pot holes and drug my back bumper  up & down that bitch like i had scrape plates they  repaved mission  and  put up  all point bulletins  to sfpd sayin  tow this jack ass if u see him  on mission  his car is a weapon of mass destruction  lol
> *



:0


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 16 2009, 08:34 AM~12722384
> *nelson remember how i use to terrorize mission street  i think i killed it  not the gangs  after i dug all them pot holes and drug my back bumper  up & down that bitch like i had scrape plates they  repaved mission  and  put up  all point bulletins  to sfpd sayin  tow this jack ass if u see him  on mission  his car is a weapon of mass destruction  lol
> *


Careful....Osama BinLaden is looking for you, ...........LOL
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Born and raised in San Fran............you know I am down fo SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:31 PM~12727666
> *Born and raised in San Fran............you know I am down fo SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Me too!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 16 2009, 09:34 AM~12722384
> *nelson remember how i use to terrorize mission street  i think i killed it  not the gangs  after i dug all them pot holes and drug my back bumper  up & down that bitch like i had scrape plates they  repaved mission  and  put up  all point bulletins  to sfpd sayin  tow this jack ass if u see him  on mission  his car is a weapon of mass destruction  lol
> *


when the hell was this :dunno:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Sep 16 2008, 04:09 PM~11618519
> *WUSS UP HOMIES? THIS PAST 5 DE MAYO WAS CRACKIN', SO I'M POSTIN THIS UP TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW WE ARE GETTING ANOTHER ONE STARTED....SO HERES THE HEADS UP :biggrin: THIS TIME THERE WOULD BE A DIFFERENT ROUT, HERES A LIL SNEEK PEEK OF WHAT WE HAVE IN MIND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


don't know about this no power steering and frames tweek a little might be a little hard to make it to the bottom of the hill :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 16 2009, 09:34 AM~12722384
> *nelson remember how i use to terrorize mission street  i think i killed it  not the gangs  after i dug all them pot holes and drug my back bumper  up & down that bitch like i had scrape plates they  repaved mission  and  put up  all point bulletins  to sfpd sayin  tow this jack ass if u see him  on mission  his car is a weapon of mass destruction  lol
> *


hey i seen it once.. thats all i gota say..




the streets is calling you lee :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 06:36 PM~12727711
> *don't know about this no power steering and frames tweek a little might be a little hard to make it to the bottom of the hill :biggrin:
> *


I won't do that hill either, my drum brakes almost didn't stop me last time I went down that bitch........gotta convert my shit to disc brakes...... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:31 PM~12727666
> *Born and raised in San Fran............you know I am down fo SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dammm that fucker looks hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 66ragtop, 68niou1, chicanolegacysf, CHICALI_70

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

68niou1, 66ragtop, CHICALI_70, og flip from frisco, chicanolegacysf


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 07:36 PM~12727721
> *hey i seen it once.. thats all i gota say..
> the streets is calling you lee :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i've seen it to, but he never locked up the ass though, can't say much myself back bumper never hit but never lost to LEE and thats a fact


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 07:36 PM~12727711
> *don't know about this no power steering and frames tweek a little might be a little hard to make it to the bottom of the hill :biggrin:
> *




FUCK IT, 



WE'LL MEET YA AT THE BOTTOM OF THE HILL :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 06:38 PM~12727740
> *dammm that fucker looks hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thank you homie.....I am trying to do my thang..........some don't like my shoes, but I love em.........SHAOW!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 07:36 PM~12727711
> *don't know about this no power steering and frames tweek a little might be a little hard to make it to the bottom of the hill :biggrin:
> *



Yeah, I gotta pump my brakes


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

68niou1.........how is that 64? u hook the juice up yet?


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:37 PM~12727727
> *I won't do that hill either, my drum brakes almost didn't stop me last time I went down that bitch........gotta convert my shit to disc brakes...... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Yup specially like my car got hydros and batteries......ill jus wait down da street :biggrin: 
I don't reccomend we go up there...it'll be sick tho


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 07:36 PM~12727721
> *hey i seen it once.. thats all i gota say..
> the streets is calling you lee :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



I saw it once at the CARNIVAL PARADE :yes:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:41 PM~12727777
> *68niou1.........how is that 64? u hook the juice up yet?
> *


ITS GONE BRO  

ILL TELL U ALL ABOUT IT..

THE CAT IS OUT THE BAG SORRY HOMIES...
BUT I WILL BE OUT THERE IN SOME TYPE OF SHIT HITTIN SOME TYPE OF SWITCH


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

fuck it we block the street at both ends and go UP it instead of down it :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 06:42 PM~12727787
> *ITS GONE BRO
> 
> ILL TELL U ALL ABOUT IT..
> ...


Damn.........so what you rollin in now?


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Mono got a 63 for sale...........I met my wife in a 63 23 years ago....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:43 PM~12727796
> *Damn.........so what you rollin in now?
> *


IM MY DODGE PATAS


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 16 2009, 07:42 PM~12727783
> *Yup specially like my car got hydros and batteries......ill jus wait down da street :biggrin:
> I don't reccomend we go up there...it'll be sick tho
> *



What about TWIN PEAKS? its not that steep going up or down the hill


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 16 2009, 06:44 PM~12727808
> *IM MY DODGE PATAS
> *


We'll need to pick you up...............If the wife doesn't come for the ride that is......


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 06:43 PM~12727794
> *fuck it we block the street at both ends and go UP it instead of down it :roflmao:
> *


Now there's and Idea........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:45 PM~12727818
> *We'll need to pick you up...............If the wife doesn't come for the ride that is......
> *


RIGHT ON CARNAL :cheesy:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 16 2009, 06:45 PM~12727812
> *What about TWIN PEAKS?  its not that steep going up or down the hill
> *


No problem there......I always hit twin peeks when I come back home...........searching for my heart that I left in San Francisco.........Muahahahahaha..


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

burning me some cruising CD's.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:48 PM~12727849
> *No problem there......I always hit twin peeks when I come back home...........searching for my heart that I left in San Francisco.........Muahahahahaha..
> *



We used to go up there alot with my homie WOLF!


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 16 2009, 07:45 PM~12727812
> *What about TWIN PEAKS?  its not that steep going up or down the hill
> *


Oh yea I didn't think about that.....I'm down for that


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 16 2009, 07:49 PM~12727865
> *We used to go up there alot with my homie WOLF!
> *


i have not cruised with Wolf in a minute last time was at the pier when he slammed it on the floor and sideswiped a honda with the little asian family in it that shit was hilarious :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I usually do the fort baker, ocean, twin peeks and than we stop at that old hamburger place on gary street for old cars and shit.......eat a burger fries soda and than we hit waterfront, marina and fishermans wharf.....than the long drive back to cow town "Vacaville"


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 06:55 PM~12727914
> *i have not cruised with Wolf in a minute last time was at the pier when he slammed it on the floor and sideswiped a honda with the little asian family in it that shit was hilarious :biggrin:
> *


NO!!!!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

What up GUS650.......... :wave: :wave: :wave:


6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 66ragtop, BOUNZIN, himbone, GUS 650, CHICALI_70, chicanolegacysf

> Fast Reply

Show Smilies Pop Up Window · Open the Image Uploader
Enable email notification of replies | Enable Smilies | Enable Signature


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

IM DOWN TO CRUISE BOTH DAYS :biggrin: BUT IMA MAKE THE ROUT FOR SUNDAY & MEET UP TIME & PLACE & ALL THAT GOOD STUFF.....TWN PEEKS :0 I HAD THAT IN THE WORKS.... :biggrin: LETS DO THE DAMN THANG


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:57 PM~12727939
> *NO!!!!!!
> *


if you where there u would of been rolling to and plus as usual nothing really happen to the lincoln


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ill be rollin this year, got rid of the hopper, but came up on a clean 72 2wd blazer on some 22's


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 06:59 PM~12727953
> *if you where there u would of been rolling to and plus as usual nothing really happen to the lincoln
> *


That sounds like a classic.......seeing the Asian family reaction would have been enough to charge admission to watch.......LOL


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:58 PM~12727948
> *What up GUS650.......... :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 66ragtop, BOUNZIN, himbone, GUS 650, CHICALI_70, chicanolegacysf
> ...



QUE ONDA VALE :wave: QUE AY DE HUEVO......DIGO DE NUEVO (american me) :biggrin: aqui nomas bro....i see how this topic is stayin' at the top  thats tight bro....im lovin' the skirts homie it looks nice bro


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 08:00 PM~12727967
> *That sounds like a classic.......seeing the Asian family reaction would have been enough to charge admission to watch.......LOL
> *


the best was trying to figure out what the hell they all where saying to each other the asians with there accents and well wolf who ever really knows what he's saying :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 07:01 PM~12727985
> *QUE ONDA VALE :wave: QUE AY DE HUEVO......DIGO DE NUEVO (american me) :biggrin:  aqui nomas bro....i see how this topic is stayin' at the top   thats tight bro....im lovin' the skirts homie it looks nice bro
> *


Thank you sir.............Mono, Jose from Excandalow matched my paint and did a good job, had them for over four years waiting to get them matched up for the right price.....glad I have them on FINALLY


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 16 2009, 07:49 PM~12727865
> *We used to go up there alot with my homie WOLF!
> *


pinche wolf.......to all those that know him......the homie told me to tell everyone that nows him that he says wuus up & to keep san fran alive with all them lowriders & down ass vatos that cruise them


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:04 PM~12728023
> *pinche wolf.......to all those that know him......the homie told me to tell everyone that nows him that he says wuus up & to keep san fran alive with all them lowriders & down ass vatos that cruise them
> *


is wolf ever getting back out to hit up the mission?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 08:03 PM~12728007
> *Thank you sir.............
> *


de nada bro.....i love seeing people add new things to thier cars bro.....it makes me feel like i did something to mines :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:29 PM~12727652
> *Careful....Osama BinLaden is looking for you, ...........LOL
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHATS UP 66ragtop! HOWS IT GOING BROTHER! MY NAME IS RITCHIE! ARE U READY FOR THE 2009?


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 07:04 PM~12728023
> *pinche wolf.......to all those that know him......the homie told me to tell everyone that nows him that he says wuus up & to keep san fran alive with all them lowriders & down ass vatos that cruise them
> *


I don't know him, so excuse my ignorant question but where is he?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 08:06 PM~12728054
> *I don't know him, so excuse my ignorant question but where is he?
> *


last i heard he got locked up


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

you guys been planning behind my back :0 I'm down


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 07:06 PM~12728051
> *WHATS UP 66ragtop! HOWS IT GOING BROTHER! MY NAME IS RITCHIE! ARE U READY FOR THE 2009?
> *


Hello Ritchie, I am Frank.....Hell yeah man, I am down and ready for 2009.......just need to finish the install on the front air bags other than that ready.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

GUS! 

WE CAN GO TO SAN JO' FOR THE ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC THEN GO TO FRIZKO AND CURISE...K PIENSAS!


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 16 2009, 08:08 PM~12728068
> *you guys been planning behind my back :0 I'm down
> *


i think i might actually knock the dust off mine and roll it out this season


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 07:07 PM~12728059
> *last i heard he got locked up
> *


I see........hope he didn't have any little ones.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:31 PM~12727666
> *Born and raised in San Fran............you know I am down fo SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD FRANK! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 08:09 PM~12728082
> *I see........hope he didn't have any little ones.
> *


if wolf did they all grone up now


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 08:05 PM~12728038
> *is wolf ever getting back out to hit up the mission?
> *



you ever heard that one latin kings of comedy joke?? "my grandma can make a wolf sound, wacha...--ey grandama, when was the last time you had sex??...oooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!" not 4 a while bro


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:10 PM~12728096
> *you ever heard that one latin kings of comedy joke?? "my grandma can make a wolf sound, wacha...--ey grandama, when was the last time you had sex??...oooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!" not 4 a while bro
> *


and the best thing if and when he does he will still have the lincoln rolling down mission


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 08:08 PM~12728078
> *GUS!
> 
> WE CAN GO TO SAN JO' FOR THE ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC THEN GO TO FRIZKO AND CURISE...K PIENSAS!
> *


cuando?? saturday or sunday?? is that the all c.c bb-q or the all s.j bb-q???


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 07:36 PM~12727711
> *don't know about this no power steering and frames tweek a little might be a little hard to make it to the bottom of the hill :biggrin:
> *



LOL PARECE UNA PINCHE CULEBRA! :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 07:09 PM~12728094
> *LOOKIN GOOD FRANK!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Ritchie.......I only have five years left to enjoy her........Gonna be my son's when he Graduates High School.....it's his present for completing school plus an incentive.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:41 PM~12727777
> *68niou1.........how is that 64? u hook the juice up yet?
> *



WHAT 64' ? :0 HAHAHA


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 PM~12728107
> *and the best thing if and when he does he will still have the lincoln rolling down mission
> *


hahahahaha he sure will, with his first set up of hydraulics he ever owned still in the car, since the 70's :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 07:13 PM~12728130
> *WHAT 64' ? :0  HAHAHA
> *


I think I missed something, it didn't get stolen did it?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:14 PM~12728137
> *hahahahaha he sure will, with his first set up of hydraulics he ever owned still in the car, since the 70's :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


true that it's the only set up i ever hear groan as it goes up :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 07:43 PM~12727796
> *Damn.........so what you rollin in now?
> *



HE HAS 17'S OR 18'S ON HIS RICE ROCKET (HONDA)! :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:14 PM~12728137
> *hahahahaha he sure will, with his first set up of hydraulics he ever owned still in the car, since the 70's :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



That trunk was like a CAVE full with all kinds of stuff, hydros, batterys, car jack, mech tools, air tools, mini compressor, spare tires, GIRLS, taco stand, bathroom,.any thing you can think of was in there!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

does it look similar to this?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 08:15 PM~12728153
> *true that it's the only set up i ever hear groan as it goes up :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Thats true


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 08:08 PM~12728072
> *Hello Ritchie, I am Frank.....Hell yeah man, I am down and ready for 2009.......just need to finish the install on the front air bags other than that ready.
> *



RIGHT ON FRANK! WE GOTTA KICK IT AN CHILL AN HIT SOME SWITCHES brother!! SHaoOo


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:10 PM~12728096
> *you ever heard that one latin kings of comedy joke?? "my grandma can make a wolf sound, wacha...--ey grandama, when was the last time you had sex??...oooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!" not 4 a while bro
> *



pinche GUS!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 66ragtop, GUS 650, chicanolegacysf, Ritchie Ritch, BOUNZIN


holy shishcobob!!!! :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 16 2009, 08:15 PM~12728153
> *true that it's the only set up i ever hear groan as it goes up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 4 real


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 08:11 PM~12728117
> *Thank you Ritchie.......I only have five years left to enjoy her........Gonna be my son's when he Graduates High School.....it's his present for completing school plus an incentive.
> *



oh thats tight bro! keep her in the family! i bet your son will be really HAPPY!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 07:22 PM~12728206
> *RIGHT ON  FRANK! WE GOTTA KICK IT AN CHILL AN HIT SOME SWITCHES brother!! SHaoOo
> *


For sure..........


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 16 2009, 08:20 PM~12728193
> *That trunk was like a CAVE full with all kinds of stuff, hydros, batterys, car jack, mech tools, air tools, mini compressor, spare tires, GIRLS, taco stand, bathroom,.any thing you can think of was in there!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 07:26 PM~12728248
> *oh thats tight bro! keep her in the family! i bet your son will be really HAPPY!
> *


YES, he helps me do the work on it, he already did the brakes in the front on one side with me supervising him.......he told me that he want's to graduate early just so he can get the car sooner........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 08:21 PM~12728200
> *does it look similar to this?
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: KINDA! HAHAHAHAHA...STILLLL :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

gonna go eat dinner with the familia.....be back laters.......bye everyone.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:23 PM~12728224
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: 66ragtop, GUS 650, chicanolegacysf, Ritchie Ritch, BOUNZIN
> holy shishcobob!!!! :0
> *



TTMFT FUCKERS!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:27 PM~12728263
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



YO Gus, remember when he pulled out that polaroid camera out of his trunk...halariuos :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 16 2009, 08:29 PM~12728282
> *gonna go eat dinner with the familia.....be back laters.......bye everyone.
> *


later homie :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 16 2009, 08:30 PM~12728295
> *YO Gus, remember when he pulled out that polaroid camera out of his trunk...halariuos  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha yea......i also remember he came down to my house to help me out with my car & his station wagon didnt have a radio & he had on a walk man :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: a cassette player


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:40 PM~12728402
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha yea......i also remember he came down to my house to help me out with my car & his station wagon didnt have a radio & he had on a walk man :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: a cassette player
> *



OH SHIT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 16 2009, 08:42 PM~12728418
> *OH SHIT!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he was still rollin on bolt on's


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 16 2009, 08:44 PM~12728450
> *:biggrin:
> he was still rollin on bolt on's
> *



Memories uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 16 2009, 08:49 PM~12728503
> *Memories uffin:
> *


GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 16 2009, 07:59 PM~12727964
> *ill be rollin this year, got rid of the hopper, but came up on a clean 72 2wd blazer on some 22's
> *


did you sale it


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

We gonna be rollin the streets of San Francisco like this.....


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 16 2009, 07:08 PM~12728078
> *GUS!
> 
> WE CAN GO TO SAN JO' FOR THE ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC THEN GO TO FRIZKO AND CURISE...K PIENSAS!
> *


I agree! :yes: So far the word out on the streets is that its May 2nd @ Cunningham Park in San Jose!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=450509&st=0


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Just got back from a cruise to the City.............Hella nice weather......................Weeeee! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

dam i cant wait i gotta get the cutty ready to cruise our streets :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 16 2009, 11:25 PM~12729999
> *did you sale it
> *


yup she is long gone. like 4 states away gone


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 18 2009, 03:21 AM~12738685
> *yup she is long gone. like 4 states away gone
> *


Did u get what u wanted?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt :machinegun:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 18 2009, 10:37 PM~12745861
> *ttt :machinegun:
> *


X2!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 18 2009, 11:37 PM~12745861
> *ttt :machinegun:
> *



PINCHE GUS,PARECES A SCARFACE! 

"SAY HELLO TO MY LIL FRIEND!"* :biggrin:*


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

my babys due aroun cinco de mayo. but if she aint born yet im there 4 sho.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 19 2009, 01:37 AM~12746768
> *PINCHE GUS,PARECES A SCARFACE!
> 
> "SAY HELLO TO MY LIL FRIEND!" :biggrin:
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Jan 19 2009, 05:40 PM~12751796
> *my babys due aroun cinco de mayo. but if she aint born yet im there 4 sho.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats rick!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T :biggrin: Wats up with a flyier for this year?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Jan 18 2009, 01:47 PM~12741040
> *Did u get what u wanted?
> *


and then some :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 20 2009, 01:34 PM~12762048
> *and then some :biggrin:
> *


Damn bro....I think I miss the 64 already! It was soooo clownin!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 20 2009, 02:29 PM~12762003
> *T T T  :biggrin:      Wats up with a flyier for this year?
> *


its commin'


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 20 2009, 04:37 PM~12763833
> *its commin'
> *


Apurate guey! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> Apurate guey! :biggrin:
> [/b]



Be patient OSO , you know he's all thumbs bro :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 20 2009, 06:03 PM~12764665
> *Be patient OSO , you know he's all thumbs bro  :thumbsup:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 20 2009, 06:03 PM~12764665
> *Be patient OSO , you know he's all thumbs bro  :thumbsup:
> *


Ok carnal....Yo me espero!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 20 2009, 06:10 PM~12764743
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:biggrin: ttmft


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 21 2009, 04:54 PM~12774925
> *
> *


 :tears:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> :tears:
> [/b]


what happen


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 22 2009, 09:05 PM~12788451
> *what happen
> *


Nothing now.....when I posted that up I hadn`t heard from my BFF in a minute!  :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> Nothing now.....when I posted that up I hadn`t heard from my BFF in a minute!   :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 23 2009, 03:04 AM~12790223
> *BUMP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 23 2009, 07:33 PM~12797069
> *
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 25 2009, 01:41 PM~12809993
> *
> 
> 
> *


You smoking too much bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> You smoking too much bro! :biggrin:
> [/b]


some goooooood shitttttt :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 27 2009, 09:47 AM~12828704
> *some goooooood shitttttt :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: No wonder you always have the munchies! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T for nelson & his munchies!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 28 2009, 12:04 AM~12833972
> *T T T  for nelson & his munchies!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: 
dammm
im scared to post anythin now, eveybody get on me  





:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 27 2009, 11:04 PM~12833972
> *T T T  for nelson & his munchies!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 28 2009, 09:44 AM~12836580
> *:roflmao:
> dammm
> im scared to post anythin now, eveybody get on me
> ...











































































Its all in good humor bro!  No te enojes! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> Its all in good humor bro!   No te enojes! :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_TTMFT :biggrin: _


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 16 2009, 07:59 PM~12727964
> *ill be rollin this year, got rid of the hopper, but came up on a clean 72 2wd blazer on some 22's
> *



:0 
I wanna see pics of it cruising that curvy road
:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 2 2009, 05:14 PM~12885635
> *:0
> I wanna see pics of it cruising that curvy road
> :biggrin:
> *


You will.....Keep this thread at the mothafuckin top!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Three more months GUYS! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 2 2009, 11:48 PM~12890608
> *Three more months GUYS!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: hno:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> You will.....Keep this thread at the mothafuckin top!   :biggrin:
> [/b]


DAMN-- it hit the 2nd page-- you need to get your fellow Bay Area riders on this. :biggrin: 

Yall gonna have some dope as fuc pics cruisin that curvy lil road-- I mean-- imagine havin a ROw of LOWRIDERS (and HimBones BLAZER :biggrin: ) crusin down that takin up the whole thing fROm top to bottom- now that would be a sic fuccin pic- POSTER MATERIAL right there :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 09:00 AM~12892549
> *DAMN-- it hit the 2nd page-- you need to get your fellow Bay Area riders on this. :biggrin:
> 
> Yall gonna have some dope as fuc pics cruisin that curvy  lil road--  I mean-- imagine havin a ROw of LOWRIDERS (and HimBones BLAZER :biggrin: )  crusin down that takin up the whole thing fROm top to bottom- now that would be a sic fuccin pic- POSTER MATERIAL right there :biggrin:
> *


Yeah...if it hit the second page I`m gonna have to have a bay area meeting! :angry: :biggrin: 

That shit would be fuckin dope! I`d make a poster of it on my living room wall! You should try & hook up with us on this day if you dont have anything else planned. That way we will all go down in the history books!  :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> Yeah...if it hit the second page I`m gonna have to have a bay area meeting! :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> That shit would be fuckin dope! I`d make a poster of it on my living room wall! You should try & hook up with us on this day if you dont have anything else planned. That way we will all go down in the history books!   :biggrin:
> [/b]


CINCO gets a little wild out here in coloRadO and Im plannin on bustin out my new ride  

Id love to be able to be out there-- so maybe we will jus have to see what happens.

If you make a poster-I want one for sure-- that would be one sicc fuccin poster for sure.


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 09:00 AM~12892549
> *DAMN-- it hit the 2nd page-- you need to get your fellow Bay Area riders on this. :biggrin:
> 
> Yall gonna have some dope as fuc pics cruisin that curvy  lil road--  I mean-- imagine havin a ROw of LOWRIDERS (and HimBones BLAZER :biggrin: )  crusin down that takin up the whole thing fROm top to bottom- now that would be a sic fuccin pic- POSTER MATERIAL right there :biggrin:
> *


I aint driving down that mutha fucka no more.....last time my drum brakes almost didn't stop me........HELL NO, I'll meet yall at the bottom....... :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 3 2009, 11:26 AM~12893804
> *CINCO gets a little wild out here in coloRadO and Im plannin on bustin out my new ride
> 
> Id love to be able to be out there-- so maybe we will jus have to see what happens.
> ...


Aite....keep us posted!  Also take pics out there! I got a homie out in colorado who moved out there from the bay! Not sure if he knows it cracks out there! :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> Aite....keep us posted!  Also take pics out there! I got a homie out in colorado who moved out there from the bay! Not sure if he knows it cracks out there! :biggrin:
> [/b]



Im a picture takin muthafucca :biggrin: 
WHeres your homie live out here-- whats he ROll


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

...I THINK YOU'RE RIGHT I WOULDNT WANT ANYONES CAR GETTING FUCKED UP...THAT U'LL FUCK UP SOMEONES DAY!!


> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 3 2009, 05:56 PM~12896636
> *I aint driving down that mutha fucka no more.....last time my drum brakes almost didn't stop me........HELL NO, I'll meet yall at the bottom....... :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 4 2009, 05:30 PM~12907409
> * ...I THINK YOU'RE RIGHT I WOULDNT WANT ANYONES CAR GETTING FUCKED UP...THAT U'LL FUCK UP SOMEONES DAY!!
> *


ill wait down the street and be like moms always tellin me "andele aaaaannndele subete otra vez :twak: :twak: "


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 5 2009, 12:57 AM~12912290
> *ill wait down the street and be like moms always tellin me "andele aaaaannndele subete otra vez  :twak:  :twak: "
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ya vez, ya vez....por pendejo :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

me and one of the homies from the club went out for a ride and got at the guys that park cars right next to the java house on embarcadero and said it was coo' to park n' chill right there "for free" thats the place where you see the bay bridge in the backround, basiclly a big ass peer, its gated now, but they said it u'll be aight for us to go in there and chill


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 7 2009, 12:18 PM~12934750
> *me and one of the homies from the club went out for a ride and got at the guys that park cars right next to the java house on embarcadero and said it was coo' to park n' chill right there "for free" thats the place where you see the bay bridge in the backround, basiclly a big ass peer, its gated now, but they said it u'll be aight for us to go in there and chill
> *



Whats good Gus!

So whats the plan. same as last year? where are we going to meet up at? are we going to be cruisin down the pier also?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 7 2009, 04:53 PM~12936394
> *Whats good Gus!
> 
> So whats the plan. same as last year? where are we going to meet up at? are we going to be cruisin down the pier also?
> *


yea we gonna have 2 meet up spots.....times??....dnt know yet exactly......but the first one will be at the wendys on mission in daly city.... 7401 el camino real daly city ca, 94014 and the second will be at the silver bridge on mission.... ill post up times and directions by tomarrow or after  oh and hell yea we gonna cruise embarcadero :biggrin: we gonna be able to do a pit stop at the java house's big ass parking lot over looking the bay bridge :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:  ..i'll post up more info later


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 7 2009, 07:51 PM~12937905
> *yea we gonna have 2 meet up spots.....times??....dnt know yet exactly......but the first one will be at the wendys on mission in daly city.... 7401 el camino real daly city ca, 94014 and the second will be at the silver bridge on mission.... ill post up times and directions by tomarrow or after   oh and hell yea we gonna cruise embarcadero :biggrin:  we gonna be able to do a pit stop at the java house's big ass parking lot over looking the bay bridge :cheesy:  :0    :biggrin:   ..i'll post up more info later
> *


Uhhhhhh Java House sounds tight!!!


----------



## DC REGAL (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Feb 8 2009, 01:25 AM~12939951
> *Uhhhhhh Java House sounds tight!!!
> *


it is!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DC REGAL (Dec 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 4 2009, 07:13 AM~12902426
> *Im a picture takin muthafucca :biggrin:
> WHeres your homie live out here-- whats he ROll
> *


I`ll find out bro!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DC REGAL_@Feb 8 2009, 03:12 PM~12942608
> *:biggrin:
> *


pinche juanito....wats the word wats the word???? wuss up carnal :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Feb 7 2009, 12:18 PM~12934750
> *me and one of the homies from the club went out for a ride and got at the guys that park cars right next to the java house on embarcadero and said it was coo' to park n' chill right there "for free" thats the place where you see the bay bridge in the backround, basiclly a big ass peer, its gated now, but they said it u'll be aight for us to go in there and chill
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cops cant fuk wit us there right :uh:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 10 2009, 01:08 AM~12959761
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cops cant fuk wit us there right :uh:
> *


they shouldnt


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 10 2009, 01:08 AM~12959761
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: cops cant fuk wit us there right :uh:
> *


Frisco cops will not fuck with you unless you give them a reason. Make sure your car is tight , Current tabs, front license plate, No hitting the switch in front of them. Most of them are cool, a lot of them used to ride back in day. So they know whats up. They know you ain't gonna do something stupid in a bad ass ride. And if we hang at one spot we gotta clean up after we leave, thats what fucks it up for the next cruise.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Feb 10 2009, 08:42 PM~12967429
> *Frisco cops will not fuck with you unless you give them a reason. Make sure your car is tight , Current tabs, front license plate, No hitting the switch in front of them. Most of them are cool, a lot of them used to ride back in day. So they know whats up. They know you ain't gonna do something stupid in a bad ass ride. And if we hang at one spot we gotta clean up after we leave, thats what fucks it up for the next cruise.
> *



X2......yeah What he said! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Feb 10 2009, 08:42 PM~12967429
> *Frisco cops will not fuck with you unless you give them a reason. Make sure your car is tight , Current tabs, front license plate, No hitting the switch in front of them. Most of them are cool, a lot of them used to ride back in day. So they know whats up. They know you ain't gonna do something stupid in a bad ass ride. And if we hang at one spot we gotta clean up after we leave, thats what fucks it up for the next cruise.
> *


koo koo....last year they were koo just that they fukd wit us wen went cruzin after the streetlow show..we got escorted outta there  but i think we should be okay for this one


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 11 2009, 12:48 AM~12970503
> *koo koo....last year they were koo just that they fukd wit us wen went cruzin after the streetlow show..we got escorted outta there  but i think we should be okay for this one
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 10 2009, 11:48 PM~12970503
> *koo koo....last year they were koo just that they fukd wit us wen went cruzin after the streetlow show..we got escorted outta there  but i think we should be okay for this one
> *


that's cause you have a BLUE car..................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Feb 8 2009, 12:25 AM~12939951
> *Uhhhhhh Java House sounds tight!!!
> *


Actually, anywhere in that Bad Ass City is tight, that's why my Mom and Dad had me there.........................................SHAOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Feb 10 2009, 08:42 PM~12967429
> *Frisco cops will not fuck with you unless you give them a reason. Make sure your car is tight , Current tabs, front license plate, No hitting the switch in front of them. Most of them are cool, a lot of them used to ride back in day. So they know whats up. They know you ain't gonna do something stupid in a bad ass ride. And if we hang at one spot we gotta clean up after we leave, thats what fucks it up for the next cruise.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 13 2009, 07:58 PM~12998236
> *Actually, anywhere in that Bad Ass City is tight, that's why my Mom and Dad had me there.........................................SHAOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 13 2009, 08:54 PM~12998202
> *that's cause you have a BLUE car..................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 13 2009, 08:58 PM~12998236
> *Actually, anywhere in that Bad Ass City is tight, that's why my Mom and Dad had me there.........................................SHAOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Hell Yeah!.....Born & raised in FRISCO, thats wat im talking about & still cruisin mission homie! :yes:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Feb 15 2009, 08:45 PM~13013659
> *Hell Yeah!.....Born & raised in FRISCO, thats wat im talking about & still cruisin mission homie!  :yes:
> *


  I was just born in Daly City....


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> I was just born in Daly City....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 :roflmao: :roflmao: You a fool homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Feb 13 2009, 08:58 PM~12998236
> *Actually, anywhere in that Bad Ass City is tight, that's why my Mom and Dad had me there.........................................SHAOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2........... :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> I was just born in Daly City....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf+Feb 16 2009, 03:15 PM~13019405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 20 2009, 02:29 PM~12762003
> *T T T  :biggrin:      Wats up with a flyier for this year?
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

2 months away :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Feb 28 2009, 01:48 AM~13136321
> *2 months away :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :yes: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 5 2009, 07:50 PM~13195675
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak: flyers guey ontan :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 5 2009, 07:50 PM~13195675
> *:biggrin:
> *


maps, meetin, y todo el chisme tambien :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Mar 9 2009, 09:51 AM~13223868
> *maps, meetin, y todo el chisme tambien :biggrin:
> *



YA MERO VIENEN :biggrin: ESTE FRIDAY I SHOULD HAVE EVERYTHING DONE.....JUST RAN THROUGH SOME TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES.....AHH WACHALO MUY INGLES :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_We leave Wendy's @ 4pm</span> & take Mission St all the way down to the siver bridge on mission for the 2nd meet up spot for those that are running late can allways meet up there

the silver bridge address is.....

MISSION & TRUMBULL ST.
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94112 

We will hang out at the bridge from 4:30pm to 5:10pm then head out to the rest of the rout...... i dont have it all down yet but will post it up soon.... java house on embarcadero let us use their whole pier lookin up 2 the bay bridge....so bare with me gentalmen i will get things rollin shortly.... thank you for your cooaperation :tongue:_


----------



## fleetwood cruizer (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwood cruizer_@Mar 13 2009, 09:41 PM~13276227
> *:thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 13 2009, 07:18 PM~13274929
> *5:10pm *_then head out to the rest of the rout...... i dont have it all down yet but will post it up soon.... java house on embarcadero let us use their whole pier lookin up 2 the bay bridge....so bare with me gentalmen i will get things rollin shortly.... thank you for your cooaperation :tongue:
> [/b]_


_

YOU THINK WE CAN LEAVE AT 5:05 INSTEAD, 5:10 IS TOO LATE DONT YOU THINK :biggrin:_


----------



## Mr BASTOZ (Mar 15, 2009)

COOL


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 15 2009, 04:11 AM~13284556
> *YOU THINK WE CAN LEAVE AT 5:05 INSTEAD, 5:10 IS TOO LATE DONT YOU THINK  :biggrin:
> *


you know what................ :angry: 5:15 fuck it...... :rant: ......... :tongue:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 15 2009, 12:35 PM~13286923
> *you know what................ :angry: 5:15 fuck it...... :rant: ......... :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I would say 5:25 even :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 16 2009, 12:56 PM~13296028
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  I would say 5:25 even  :biggrin:
> *


do what you want then :angry: ........... :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Start charging your batteries!!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_man yall still aint rolled up our way up 2 sac or vallejo we been waiting gas prices is low so we should be expecting yall to roll out this way before da 5th cruz _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_if we dont here from yall soon ima send these 2 baby lethal's on a hit and it aint gonna be diaper friendly lol _


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 16 2009, 09:07 PM~13300619
> *Start charging your batteries!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

WE GOT THE JAVA HOUSE GUYS :0 :0 :0 THE WHOOOOOOOOLLLLLLEEEEEE PARKING LOT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Mar 17 2009, 07:45 AM~13303377
> *if we dont here from yall soon ima send these 2 baby lethal's on a hit  and it aint gonna be diaper friendly lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: WUSSSSSS UP LEE.....HOW YOU DOIN BRAH???? AS FAR AS THE CARNALES.....ALL OUR CARS ARE DOWN RIGHT NOW WE TRYIN TO GET EM READY FOR CINCO, BUT WUSS UP MAING WE CAN GO OVER THERE AND KICK IT WAT DO YOU SAY??? THE LIL LETHALS ARENT GOING TO BE THERE THOUGH RIGHT??? OR IF THEY ARE TELL THEM I DONT WANT NO PROBLEMS :biggrin:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 18 2009, 05:17 PM~13318724
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WE GOT THE JAVA HOUSE GUYS :0  :0  :0  THE WHOOOOOOOOLLLLLLEEEEEE PARKING LOT
> *


Keep me posted uce! If we aint doing anything I wanna ride out with you guys!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Mar 19 2009, 04:41 PM~13329353
> *Keep me posted uce! If we aint doing anything I wanna ride out with you guys!
> *


for surrrre brother ill keep u posted


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

route will be posted today or tomarrow guys :biggrin:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

got the rout done everythings coo, but we might not meet up at the wendys anymore.....i got to make a few phone calls and meet up with some peeps at the java house and ill post everything up.....we are looking at sunday or monday guys :biggrin: ......oh yea we got that parking lot till 11pm if we want


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 20 2009, 02:58 AM~13334635
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

You know I am down to roll in my birth place San Francisco!!!!!!!!!!








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 20 2009, 07:09 PM~13341144
> *You know I am down to roll in my birth place San Francisco!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thats wuss up bro....




ey everyone dont forget to bring a jacket....real shit :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN_</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:

THE SILVER BRIDGE
MISSION & TRUMBULL ST.
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94112 

* AT 2PM TO 3PM

* WE ROLL OUT FROM THE BRIDGE AT 3PM
* TAKE MISSION ST ALL THE WAY DOWN TO 24TH ST WE TURN RIGHT
* WE TAKE 24TH TO POTRERO & TURN LEFT
* TAKE POTRERO TO 9TH ST & TURN RIGHT
* FROM 9TH WE TURN RIGHT ONTO FOLSOM ST (4 LANES  )
* FROM FOLSOM WE TURN RIGHT ON EMBARCADERO
* THEN A QUICK LEFT ON TO BRYANT ST. INTO THE REDS JAVA HOUSE BY 4-"4:15"  

* WE KICK IT THERE, WE EAT, DRINK, USE THE RESTROOM, CHILL, HOP, OR WHAT EVER....WE GOT THE WHOLE PARKING LOT THAT HAS THAT TIGHT ASS VIEW OF THE BAY BRIDGE.

* WE TAKE OFF FROM THE JAVA HOUSE AT 5-5:30 AND TAKE A RIDE OUT TO JEFFERSON ST (PEIR 39) PUT ON A SHOW, GO AROUND A FEW TIMES THEN HEAD BACK TO REDS JAVA HOUSE AND CHILL UNTIL YOU GUYS WANT TO GO HOME. THE LOT CLOSES AT 11PM BUT I KNOW HOW ITS SUNDAY ALOT OF US WORK THE NEXT DAY SO ITS ALL GOOD, BUT REDS WILL BE OUR LAST STOP, TO CHILL FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT

THANKS FOR LOOKING AND HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU FELLOW LOWRIDERS THERE


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: CANT WAIT....TTP


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 23 2009, 12:10 AM~13359450
> *:thumbsup:  CANT WAIT....TTP
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea :biggrin: 

ttmft

:guns: :guns:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 23 2009, 01:38 PM~13364299
> *hell yea :biggrin:
> 
> ttmft
> ...


HEY HEY HEY







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 16 2009, 08:07 PM~13300619
> *Start charging your batteries!!!!
> *


They are charging as I type.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Mar 23 2009, 07:12 PM~13367456
> *HEY HEY HEY
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 23 2009, 12:10 AM~13359450
> *:thumbsup:  CANT WAIT....TTP
> 
> 
> ...



DAM ITS GONNA BE MORE CRACKN THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13358912
> *CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :cheesy:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 23 2009, 09:36 PM~13370233
> *cant wait bro.... :biggrin:
> *


HAHA ME NEITHER :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 22 2009, 09:45 PM~13358912
> *CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seenone_@Mar 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13378852
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wuss up bro you commin out to the cruise this year??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 20 2009, 02:29 PM~12762003
> *CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:
> ...


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 24 2009, 06:22 PM~13379010
> *wuss up bro you commin out to the cruise this year??
> *


I'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WUSSUP :wave: I AM HAVING AN EVENT IN DALY CITY AT THIS SPOT CALLED THE WEDGE, HOPEFULLY YOU GUYS CAN STOP BY AND HAVE A DRINK ...... WE WILL HAVE FREE FOOD, DRINKS, LIVE MUSIC, PRIZES AND MUCH MORE !!!!*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hell yea :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by seenone_@Mar 25 2009, 06:29 PM~13389543
> *I'll be there!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_TTT_


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_LETHAL LOWS 15 YEARS AND STILL ROLLIN STRONG _


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 24 2009, 10:25 PM~13381675
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Mar 27 2009, 01:38 PM~13408889
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy: TTT
> *


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 22 2009, 09:45 PM~13358912
> *CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:
> ...


Good looking out GUS650, I know it took some doing to make this happen. I am down for sure even if I end up rolling SOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 27 2009, 04:50 PM~13410262
> *Good looking out GUS650, I know it took some doing to make this happen. I am down for sure even if I end up rolling SOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


if you do go solo let me know and i'll keep you posted so you can meet up with us :biggrin: pa que no te sientas solo :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13358912
> *CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:
> ...


Im pretty sure REDS is closed on sundays


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 27 2009, 04:22 PM~13410505
> *if you do go solo let me know and i'll keep you posted so you can meet up with us :biggrin:  pa que no te sientas solo :biggrin:
> *


you can never feel Solo when you have the spirit of God in you home boy.........but thank you for looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 27 2009, 05:54 PM~13410707
> *Im pretty sure REDS is closed on sundays
> *


 the owner said he will open that sunday :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Mar 27 2009, 07:25 PM~13411433
> *you can never feel Solo when you have the spirit of God in you home boy.........but thank you for looking out! :thumbsup:
> *


true that brotha.....not a problem


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Apr 1 2009, 04:22 PM~13456987
> *TTMFT
> *



x2


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:biggrin: ya mero cabrones...just a few weeks left :cheesy:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Apr 2 2009, 11:28 PM~13472491
> *:biggrin: ya mero cabrones...just a few weeks left :cheesy:
> *



:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Apr 2 2009, 11:28 PM~13472491
> *:biggrin: ya mero cabrones...just a few weeks left :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

sounds FIRME


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

IM DOWN...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 7 2009, 02:21 PM~13508975
> *IM DOWN...
> *


c u there or wat bro :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Almost there! cant wait :cheesy: T T T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 8 2009, 07:26 PM~13522643
> *Almost there! cant wait  :cheesy:  T T T
> *


 hno:


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE!! CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jcrodriguezss_@Apr 9 2009, 09:52 PM~13534673
> *I WILL BE THERE!!  CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


just like last year :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_man i hope we dont come down there for nothing cus u know we COMING LETHAL OR WE AINT COMING AT ALL _


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

its almost here hno: hno: :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO. CA 



IM ONLY A FEMALE
U GOT SWITCHES U WILL GET SERVED :biggrin:




HATERS MAKE ME FAMOUS. LOL


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

where you guys cruising at?


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

_CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN_</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:

THE SILVER BRIDGE
MISSION & TRUMBULL ST.
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94112 

* AT 2PM TO 3PM

* WE ROLL OUT FROM THE BRIDGE AT 3PM
* TAKE MISSION ST ALL THE WAY DOWN TO 24TH ST WE TURN RIGHT
* WE TAKE 24TH TO POTRERO & TURN LEFT
* TAKE POTRERO TO 9TH ST & TURN RIGHT
* FROM 9TH WE TURN RIGHT ONTO FOLSOM ST (4 LANES  )
* FROM FOLSOM WE TURN RIGHT ON EMBARCADERO
* THEN A QUICK LEFT ON TO BRYANT ST. INTO THE REDS JAVA HOUSE BY 4-"4:15"  

* WE KICK IT THERE, WE EAT, DRINK, USE THE RESTROOM, CHILL, HOP, OR WHAT EVER....WE GOT THE WHOLE PARKING LOT THAT HAS THAT TIGHT ASS VIEW OF THE BAY BRIDGE.

* WE TAKE OFF FROM THE JAVA HOUSE AT 5-5:30 AND TAKE A RIDE OUT TO JEFFERSON ST (PEIR 39) PUT ON A SHOW, GO AROUND A FEW TIMES THEN HEAD BACK TO REDS JAVA HOUSE AND CHILL UNTIL YOU GUYS WANT TO GO HOME. THE LOT CLOSES AT 11PM BUT I KNOW HOW ITS SUNDAY ALOT OF US WORK THE NEXT DAY SO ITS ALL GOOD, BUT REDS WILL BE OUR LAST STOP, TO CHILL FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT

THANKS FOR LOOKING AND HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU FELLOW LOWRIDERS THERE  
[/quote]


crusing this


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> I was just born in Daly City....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my wife was born in Daly City


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN_</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:
> 
> ...


crusing this 
[/quote]
This is on May 3rd Sunday right?


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

i got da day off since like january :biggrin: just for this :0


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> crusing this


This is on May 3rd Sunday right?
[/quote]

Yes May 3rd, which is a Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Apr 13 2009, 09:15 PM~13568357
> *i got da day off since like january  :biggrin: just for this  :0
> *


Damn good stuff!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

sweetness......I am down.........gonna roll early so I can pick me up some Toto's Pizza for the cruise......that pie is the bomb!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Apr 14 2009, 10:51 AM~13572604
> *sweetness......I am down.........gonna roll early so I can pick me up some Toto's Pizza for the cruise......that pie is the bomb!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nice cant wait bring enough for everyone :cheesy: :biggrin: 

i sure love me some Toto's pizza


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 14 2009, 10:05 PM~13580721
> *nice cant wait bring enough for everyone  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> i sure love me some Toto's pizza
> *


Fuck that Costco!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Apr 11 2009, 10:16 PM~13550678
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO. CA
> IM ONLY A FEMALE
> U  GOT SWITCHES U WILL GET SERVED :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

look out fellas :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Apr 15 2009, 01:12 AM~13581245
> *Fuck that Costco!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Apr 15 2009, 12:12 AM~13581245
> *Fuck that Costco!!!!
> *


Man Costco ain't got nothing on Toto's......................Come on now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Apr 14 2009, 10:51 AM~13572604
> *sweetness......I am down.........gonna roll early so I can pick me up some Toto's Pizza for the cruise......that pie is the bomb!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST ORDERED FROM THERE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_lethal lows will be there i need to claim my city back its been awile since i romped and stomped on mission st the city paid me to leave town thier reason was so they could repave mission st and the embarcadero they tried to blame the quake in 89 on me but i said dam man it was only my back bumper get over it long live willie brown oh and WOLF _


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 21 2009, 11:34 PM~13651534
> *lethal lows will be there  i need to claim my city back its been awile since i romped and stomped on mission st  the city paid me to leave  town  thier reason was so they could  repave mission st  and the embarcadero  they tried to blame the quake in 89 on me  but i said  dam man  it was only my back bumper  get over it  long live willie brown  oh and WOLF
> *


I was the reason why they posted the no left turn signs on Mission. Then cruising went away then they took them down. Then we would tear up broadway.


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Apr 17 2009, 07:37 PM~13611057
> *Man Costco ain't got nothing on Toto's......................Come on now :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol very true , just being sarcastic Costco tastes like cardboard. :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 21 2009, 11:46 PM~13651627
> *I was the reason why they posted the no left turn signs on Mission. Then cruising went away then they took them down. Then we would tear up broadway.
> *




:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 21 2009, 10:46 PM~13651627
> *I was the reason why they posted the no left turn signs on Mission. Then cruising went away then they took them down. Then we would tear up broadway.
> *


_don i aint gonna argue with that u ride around in that lil scooter regulating on rich white folks so u would know whats going on better then anybody _


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

dddauuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm less than 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Apr 22 2009, 07:06 PM~13661136
> *dddauuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm  less than 2 weeks  :biggrin:
> *


For realz its getting closer every day.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill be at a show in Oak Park in Stockton this day....but im thinking of heading out early to hit this cruise up....sounds like it will be a good time


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 01:44 AM~13674989
> *ill be at a show in Oak Park in Stockton this day....but im thinking of heading out early to hit this cruise up....sounds like it will be a good time
> *


Please do man!!! The more the merrier. :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Its gonna be cracking, I'm going to pull out the Bonneville just for old times sake.


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13683279
> *Its gonna be cracking, I'm going to pull out the Bonneville just for old times sake.
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait to see it!


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13683279
> *Its gonna be cracking, I'm going to pull out the Bonneville just for old times sake.
> *


Just kidding!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

back on trac homies, im ready!!




:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 25 2009, 05:05 PM~13688417
> *back on trac homies, im ready!!
> :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Nelson you coming out then ? koo


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Apr 26 2009, 12:40 AM~13691504
> *Sup Nelson you coming out then ? koo
> *


hell yeah homie!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Apr 21 2009, 10:47 PM~13651637
> *Lol very true , just being sarcastic Costco tastes like cardboard.  :biggrin:
> *


Jajajaja.....you got me
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I am on call with my new job but I will trade a day with someone else so I can go......don't want to miss this one.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Apr 26 2009, 09:48 PM~13698462
> *I am on call with my new job but I will trade a day with someone else so I can go......don't want to miss this one.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thats thee ol lowrider spirit !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

anyone rollin out from san jo?


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by sixo_@Apr 26 2009, 10:38 PM~13698993
> *anyone rollin out from san jo?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Apr 26 2009, 10:38 PM~13698993
> *anyone rollin out from san jo?
> *


inspirations is coming down  hit me up we can set it up


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

5 more days..... hno: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Apr 27 2009, 11:28 PM~13712706
> *5 more days..... hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah for realz bro only 5 more days!! You ready? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Apr 28 2009, 08:24 PM~13722297
> *Yeah for realz bro only 5 more days!! You ready? :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 28 2009, 07:33 PM~13722503
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm the only one on here I gota talk to myself now.... :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_come sunday im taking back my streets of san francisco im bring a few homies with me its gonna be a good day _


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 29 2009, 09:19 AM~13729003
> *come sunday  im taking back my streets of san francisco  im bring a few homies with me  its gonna be  a good day
> *


Glad to hear that man lets do this! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_no doubt hey was any of yall at the low vintage show and if so yall chumps could have came and said hi we was q'in like a mutha fucker with our undercover pit _


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 30 2009, 07:46 AM~13740706
> *<span style='color:blue'>I saw alot of shiny,black lethal low jackets & still said WAT UP! *


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 30 2009, 06:46 AM~13740706
> *no doubt  hey was any of yall at the low vintage show  and if so  yall chumps could have came and said hi  we was q'in  like a mutha fucker with our undercover pit
> *


No unfortunately we werent there. We were supposed to attend but some last minute things came up and we couldnt make it or else we definitely woulda stopped by to say whats up.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 24 2009, 09:36 PM~13683279
> *Its gonna be cracking, I'm going to pull out the Bonneville just for old times sake.
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 25 2009, 09:55 AM~13685863
> *Just kidding!!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

OHHHHH BOYYYYY...... :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Apr 30 2009, 09:07 PM~13749625
> *OHHHHH BOYYYYY...... :biggrin:
> *




GEEEEE FFFRESHHHHHH !!!! wat up ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@Apr 26 2009, 11:38 PM~13698993
> *anyone rollin out from san jo?
> *


lol...why san jo is the spot


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 1 2009, 07:11 AM~13752863
> *lol...why san jo is the spot
> *


lol NOT THIS YEAR GO TO SAN JOSE FOR TICKETS DONT THINK SO


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 1 2009, 09:32 AM~13753451
> *lol NOT THIS YEAR GO TO SAN JOSE FOR TICKETS DONT THINK SO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: okay


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 1 2009, 02:38 PM~13757303
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: okay
> *


ALMOST EVERY TIME IVE BEEN TO SAN JO I HAVE GOTTEN TICKETS ITS ALWAYS CRACKIN DOWN THERE BUT NOT WORTH THE HEADACHE. IN SF COPS ARE PRETTY COOL AND YOU CAN CRUISE


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 1 2009, 01:47 PM~13757407
> *ALMOST EVERY TIME IVE BEEN TO SAN JO I HAVE GOTTEN TICKETS ITS ALWAYS CRACKIN DOWN THERE BUT NOT WORTH THE HEADACHE. IN SF COPS ARE PRETTY COOL AND YOU CAN CRUISE
> *


_every cinco friday and sat is kinda cool 2 cruz in san jo but on sunday one time be out passing tickets out like someone passing out flyers at a car show only ticket i ever got in frisco is a parking ticket or a ticket for street cleaning and don from low c told me if it dont fit u must aquit _


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2009, 04:23 PM~13758427
> *every cinco  friday and sat is kinda cool 2 cruz in san jo  but on sunday  one time be out passing tickets out like someone  passing out flyers at a car show  only ticket i ever got in frisco is a parking ticket or a ticket for street cleaning and don from low c told me  if it dont fit u must aquit
> *


Dam straight, as long as you keep your shit legit (Drivers license, registration, insurance, proper vehicle plates on front and back) your good to go. And Lee you know I got your back blood, how many times already.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 1 2009, 04:41 PM~13758617
> *Dam straight, as long as you keep your shit legit (Drivers license, registration, insurance, proper vehicle plates on front and back) your good to go. And Lee you know I got you back blood, how many times already.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

RAIN OR SHINE......










WILL BE HITTIN' THE FRISCO STREETS FOR SURE...

RAIN DROPS DOESNT BURN CANDY, FLAKE OR PEARLS..... WONT FUCK UP CHROME AND ACTUALLY KEEPS YOUR WHITEWALLS CLEANER :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 22 2009, 10:45 PM~13358912
> *CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>* MEET UP SPOT:
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

THE SILVER BRIDGE
MISSION & TRUMBULL ST.
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94112 

* AT 2PM TO 3PM


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2009, 04:23 PM~13758427
> *every cinco  friday and sat is kinda cool 2 cruz in san jo  but on sunday  one time be out passing tickets out like someone  passing out flyers at a car show  only ticket i ever got in frisco is a parking ticket or a ticket for street cleaning and don from low c told me  if it dont fit u must aquit
> *


I FEEL YOU ON THAT ONE I DIDNT EVEN GET TICKETS I GOT THE FAMOUS BOOT LOL


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 1 2009, 04:40 PM~13759135
> *no shit LETHAL LOWS coming strong for da 5th which is actually the 3rd but we'll be there </span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 1 2009, 07:11 AM~13752863
> *lol...why san jo is the spot
> *


true.
but last year was kinda weak though. its like mufuckaz are afraid to roll. the streets were empty at like, midnight last year. the only reason the cops have so much pull is cause there aint enough of us out there. i remember the days when SJ streets would be FULL till 3am or better for the cinco weekend. there were so many of us out there rollin back then the popo's didnt know what to do. they'd divert us to the freeway and we'd turn that shit out, then get off a few exits up and roll right back down!
if everybody quits bullshittin and mobs like they oughta, we can have that shit again...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 1 2009, 04:43 PM~13759155
> *THE SILVER BRIDGE
> MISSION & TRUMBULL ST.
> SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94112
> ...


I will be there rain or shine..........SHAOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Just finished cruisin mission st, hopefully sunday looks better!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

hey guys, whats the exit to get to the SILVER BRIDGE ? comin from the eastbay is it right off of 101 or 280?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 1 2009, 09:25 PM~13761053
> *hey guys, whats the exit to get to the SILVER BRIDGE ? comin from the eastbay is it right off of 101 or 280?
> *




FROM Richmond, CA 

1. Head southwest on Center Ave toward Carlson Blvd 33 ft 
2. Turn left at Carlson Blvd 2.0 mi 
3. Slight right to merge onto I-80 W 
Partial toll road 14.0 mi 
4. Continue on US-101 S 1.9 mi 
5. Take the exit onto I-280 S toward Daly City 0.7 mi 
6. Exit onto Alemany Blvd toward Mission St 0.5 mi 
7. Slight right toward Justin Dr 0.1 mi 
8. Turn left at Justin Dr 259 ft 
9. Continue on Congdon St 79 ft 
10. Turn right at Trumbull St 0.2 mi 

Mission St & Trumbull St San Francisco, CA 94112


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 1 2009, 07:58 PM~13760154
> *I will be there rain or shine..........SHAOW!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 1 2009, 09:01 PM~13760786
> *Just finished cruisin mission st, hopefully sunday looks better!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WUSS UP DAVID


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 1 2009, 07:30 PM~13759881
> *no shit LETHAL LOWS coming strong for da  5th  which is actually the 3rd  but we'll be there
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WUSSS UP LEE


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 1 2009, 09:52 PM~13761300
> *FROM Richmond, CA
> 
> 1. Head southwest on Center Ave toward Carlson Blvd  33 ft
> ...



thanks gus! your the man!.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: :angry: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:  :biggrin:     JUST PIKT UP A RORASTER AL B THERE


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

92 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG GOOSE_@May 1 2009, 11:33 PM~13762074
> *
> 
> 
> ...



We're there!


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixo_@May 1 2009, 07:46 PM~13760038
> *true.
> but last year was kinda weak though. its like mufuckaz are afraid to roll.  the streets were empty at like, midnight last year.  the only reason the cops have so much pull is cause there aint enough of us out there.  i remember the days when SJ streets would be FULL till 3am or better for the cinco weekend.  there were so many of us out there rollin back then the popo's didnt know what to do. they'd divert us to the freeway and we'd turn that shit out, then get off a few exits up and roll right back down!
> if everybody quits bullshittin and mobs like they oughta, we can have that shit again...
> *


THOSE WERE THE GOOD DAYS NOT NO MORE HOPEFULLY IT WILL CHANGE :biggrin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 1 2009, 10:55 PM~13761786
> *thanks gus! your the man!.. :thumbsup:
> *


no problem bro


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ready for 2marrow?? :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 2 2009, 06:32 PM~13767133
> *ready for 2marrow?? :biggrin:
> *


I am readyyyyy!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@May 2 2009, 08:24 PM~13767470
> *I am readyyyyy!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH ARE WE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 2 2009, 07:32 PM~13767133
> *ready for 2marrow?? :biggrin:
> *




Yup !!!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

hey whats the rain like out there its light here in sac if we come we leavin at 12 if yall still rollin let me know cus we dont wanna roll all the way there 4 nothing


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 3 2009, 09:23 AM~13770168
> *hey whats the rain like out there  its light here in sac    if we come we leavin at  12  if yall still rollin let me know  cus we dont wanna roll  all the way there 4 nothing
> *



The rain is very light! it will be gone by noon


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 3 2009, 08:26 AM~13770180
> *aight let me call everyone up and see what they want 2 do </span>*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so its rain or shine right? i gotta break out the rain-x, i dont have wipers on my car lol


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 3 2009, 10:54 AM~13770665
> *so its rain or shine right? i gotta break out the rain-x, i dont have wipers on my car lol
> *


you know it buddy


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Its drizzling! clouds should be gone soon


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

pics anyone?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 3 2009, 10:50 PM~13775972
> *pics anyone?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

RITCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GUS 650, DC REGAL

:biggrin: 
THERE YOU GO CARNAL.....YOU'RE GETTING THE HANG OF IT LOL


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: GUS 650, BigRed85, DC REGAL

WUSSSSSSSSSS UP MIS..............










UHHHHHHH. :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 3 2009, 11:33 PM~13776318
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GUS 650, DC REGAL
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bout fuckin tym :cheesy:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 3 2009, 11:35 PM~13776333
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: GUS 650, BigRed85, DC REGAL
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 3 2009, 11:39 PM~13776360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics gus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 3 2009, 11:57 PM~13776458
> *nice pics gus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS BRO, THEY AIGHT ...SO,SO :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

GOODNIGHT EVERYONE!!!!! HOPE TO SEE YOUR PICS UP TOMARROW........ ON BEHALF OF THE CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C FAM... WE WANNA THANK ALL OF YOU FOR COMMIN' DOWN... WE ALL HAD A BLAST!!! WE COULD OF BEEN A BIT DEEPER IF WE WOULDNT HAVE SEPARATED BUT STILL...I HOPE YOU GUYS ENJOYED YOURE DAY TODAY!!!! HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO GUYS PEACE!!


GUS


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

dam I missed out like a chump.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:biggrin: On behalf of "EASTBAY AZTECAS" thanks for a great SUNDAY AFTERNOON!.. we all had a BLAST! SHaOoOoO! IM READY 4 NEXT YEAR ALREADY! 
HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES! ENJOY! AZTECAS IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

That's it MUCHACHOS! SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT EVENT!!  ..GOODNIGHT!


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 4 2009, 01:59 AM~13776798
> *That's it MUCHACHOS! SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEXT EVENT!!   ..GOODNIGHT!
> *


Nice pics Ritchie thanks for posting em!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice pics!!! Way to Rep!!! I'll be out next year~!!!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmoney_94590_@May 4 2009, 08:03 AM~13777784
> *Nice pics!!! Way to Rep!!! I'll be out next year~!!!!!
> *



where were u at LOKO?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WHATS GOOD...OSITO....?


----------



## gmoney_94590 (Dec 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 4 2009, 08:35 AM~13778033
> *where were u at LOKO?
> *


Sup homeboy! I'm still workin on gettin the four up again... it will be out soon and I'll be back on the streets!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

AZTECAS RICHMOND IN THE HOUSE....BIAATTCCH...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

AZTECAS RICHMOND IN THE HOUSE....BIAATTCCH... :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

we turned them piers into a parade :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@May 4 2009, 11:54 AM~13779853
> *we turned them piers into a parade  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sure did lol :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 4 2009, 02:35 AM~13776333
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: GUS 650, BigRed85, DC REGAL
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@May 4 2009, 11:54 AM~13779853
> *we turned them piers into a parade  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hahaha fuck yea!!

people were jockin!.

we gave all the tourist a story to tell back home and pictures of some nice ass rides...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@May 4 2009, 11:54 AM~13779853
> *we turned them piers into a parade  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hell yeah...they were like "SNAP SNAP".. left N right! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ_@May 4 2009, 12:23 PM~13780144
> *hahaha fuck yea!!
> 
> people were jockin!.
> ...



lol..lol..x2


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

whats good GUS?


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> 4got a plaque bro!


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks carnales 4 a great cruise we had a great time, we all had dat croud going.  ohh thanks 4 dat ciggerte gus, i got u at da next show


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> > 4got a plaque bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 4 2009, 04:15 PM~13782647
> *NO I DIDNT 4GET....i was lookin 4 u guyS'S PLAQUE....pero i couldnt find 1..
> pero YEAH "LIFESFINEST" was in the house 2....
> *


4sho bro, good looken out.  it was coo seein u yesturday
.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 4 2009, 12:16 PM~13780087
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: look familiar


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 4 2009, 12:25 PM~13780164
> *whats good GUS?
> *


whats crackin' bro..... man..... i had a blast yesterday bro..... wens there a cruise in da rich again?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 4 2009, 03:20 PM~13782022
> *thanks carnales 4 a great cruise we had a great time, we all had dat croud going.  ohh thanks 4 dat ciggerte gus, i got u at da next show
> 
> 
> ...


right on rick...... & remember that ciggarette comes back with interest lol......j/k :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 4 2009, 01:16 AM~13776682
> *dam I missed out like a chump.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

no more pics?????? come on!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

yo 66ragtop.......it was a pleasure to finally meet you bro


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Here are the pics my wife and I took............................


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 4 2009, 08:13 PM~13785351
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Tourist loved da lolows!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

See ya at the next one............


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*N O ....... C O P S !!!! * :0


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 4 2009, 08:21 PM~13785473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICS WE GOT STUCK ON 4TH AND MARKET TRYED TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 4 2009, 08:21 PM~13785473
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pics homie~


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

I had a G-BODY nightmare that same night, something about wheels popping! :dunno:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 07:27 PM~13785555
> *Nice pics homie~
> *


Thank you.....................next time I will try to get more of other cars...............my wife did the best she could, at least they were in focus........GOOD JOB MY LOVE!

She also caught a small video........haven't seen it yet but hopefully it came out good enough to post.

NO COPS IS RIGHT!!!!! They just saw us and left us alone.......Only in San Francisco!!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanx CARNALES CUSTOMS c.c. we had a great time!, it always nice to see da lolows in da city!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

SEEYA @ S O C I O S show!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: topdog, chicanolegacysf, CHE1, 66ragtop, og flip from frisco, muffin_man


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 4 2009, 08:50 PM~13785911
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 08:50 PM~13785908
> *SEEYA @ S O C I O S  show!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN DAVID YOU LOOK MAD LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 07:50 PM~13785908
> *SEEYA @ S O C I O S  show!
> 
> 
> ...


I did not realize family on my wife side was there until I heard someone call out my wife's name..........
:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 4 2009, 08:51 PM~13785932
> *DAMN DAVID YOU LOOK MAD LOL :biggrin:
> *



fish & chips wanted out!!!!


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 08:53 PM~13785969
> *fish & chips wanted out!!!!
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT YOUR DIAPPER LOL


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 4 2009, 08:50 PM~13785911
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 4 2009, 08:53 PM~13785968
> *I did not realize family on my wife side was there until I heard someone call out my wife's name..........
> :biggrin:
> *


 Its a small city!!!! who knew?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 4 2009, 08:54 PM~13785990
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT YOUR DIAPPER LOL
> *



Ha!, your a funny guy luis!  ..... I just ran out


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 4 2009, 08:50 PM~13785918
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: topdog, chicanolegacysf, CHE1, 66ragtop, og flip from frisco, muffin_man
> *


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 08:58 PM~13786044
> *Ha!, your a funny guy luis!   .....  I just ran out
> *


NEXT TIME PM ME ILL ROLL WITH YOU GUYS THE CAR IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 4 2009, 09:00 PM~13786084
> *NEXT TIME  PM ME ILL ROLL WITH YOU GUYS THE CAR IS READY :biggrin:
> *


simon, may 16, saint antony's on army st...last originals c.c. show


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 09:04 PM~13786126
> *simon, may 16, saint antony's on army st...last originals c.c. show
> *


HAVENT SEEN THOSE GUYS IN YEARS LET ME KNOW.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 08:32 PM~13785631
> *I had a G-BODY nightmare that same night, something about wheels popping!  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: we all got g-bodys now lol there was one that was missing. the white regal


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 4 2009, 09:06 PM~13786170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: we all got g-bodys now lol there was one that was missing. the white regal
> *



You guys were lookin good!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 09:08 PM~13786204
> *You guys were lookin good!!
> *


right on david!  ....so whats goin on on army may 16th?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 4 2009, 09:11 PM~13786244
> *right on david!  ....so whats goin on on army may 16th?
> *


A show @ st. anthony's chuch on army st. by thee last originals c.c.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0 whaaaaat?? :biggrin: thats tight im there!!!! 


> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 09:14 PM~13786281
> *A  show @ st. anthony's chuch on army st.  by thee last originals c.c.
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 4 2009, 09:21 PM~13786396
> *:0 whaaaaat?? :biggrin:  thats tight im there!!!!
> *



koo :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 08:32 PM~13785631
> *I had a G-BODY nightmare that same night, something about wheels popping!  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



This is a nice line up.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i couldnt believe how cool the cops were, i was at a red light and some kid asked me to hit the switch. i 3 wheeled it and jake was hoppin and as we drove threw the intersection i look to my left and a cop was just watching and didnt even get pulled. that would never happen in san jose lol


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 5 2009, 11:02 AM~13791557
> *i couldnt believe how cool the cops were, i was at a red light and some kid asked me to hit the switch. i 3 wheeled it and jake was hoppin and as we drove threw the intersection i look to my left and a cop was just watching and didnt even get pulled. that would never happen in san jose lol
> *


you would have walked home frisco is cool


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

the cops followed us all the way from the freeway to the pier


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 5 2009, 11:02 AM~13791557
> *i couldnt believe how cool the cops were, i was at a red light and some kid asked me to hit the switch. i 3 wheeled it and jake was hoppin and as we drove threw the intersection i look to my left and a cop was just watching and didnt even get pulled. that would never happen in san jose lol
> *


Told ya


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 07:25 PM~13785534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY IN SAN FRAN WERE THE COPS DON'T FUCK WITH LOWRIDERS :biggrin: IT SUCKS THAT SAN JO IS THE OPPO :angry: SITE


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uniques83_@May 5 2009, 06:02 PM~13795884
> *ONLY IN SAN FRAN WERE THE COPS DON'T FUCK WITH LOWRIDERS :biggrin: IT SUCKS THAT SAN JO IS THE OPPO :angry: SITE
> *



nothing against SAN JO, we been cruisin san jo since early 1990's & always had a great experiance! & will be down there again for BLVD NIGHTS!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 5 2009, 10:02 AM~13791557
> *i couldnt believe how cool the cops were, i was at a red light and some kid asked me to hit the switch. i 3 wheeled it and jake was hoppin and as we drove threw the intersection i look to my left and a cop was just watching and didnt even get pulled. that would never happen in san jose lol
> *


IF SAN JOSE P.D. WOULD HAVE SEEN YOU HOMIES DO THAT, IT WOULD OF BEEN OVER FOR YOU GUYS. THERE WOULD OF BEEN A DOZEN COPS ON YOU HOMIES AND THEN THEY WOULD HAD YOU GUYS LAYING FACE DOWN ON THE STREET TRYING TO MAKE YOU FELLAS LOOK STUPID WITCH THEY LOVE DOING TO US. AND THEN YOUR RANFLAS, I DON'T EVEN WANNA THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

will be there on the next one...........     GRANDE C.C


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

NEXT ONE LANDS ON SUNDAY MAY 4TH :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 5 2009, 09:49 PM~13798721
> *NEXT ONE LANDS ON SUNDAY MAY 4TH :biggrin:
> *



good seein u gus.....thanks 4 invites...AZTECAS had a great time....anythin happenin in sept?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

good seein you david~


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 5 2009, 10:31 PM~13799146
> *good seein you david~
> *



Same here ritchie,it was good choppin it up with you guyz! you guys going to socios?


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 5 2009, 11:02 AM~13791557
> *i couldnt believe how cool the cops were, i was at a red light and some kid asked me to hit the switch. i 3 wheeled it and jake was hoppin and as we drove threw the intersection i look to my left and a cop was just watching and didnt even get pulled. that would never happen in san jose lol
> *




:yes: :yes: 














by the way nice 3 i saw it :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 5 2009, 09:49 PM~13798721
> *NEXT ONE LANDS ON SUNDAY MAY 4TH :biggrin:
> *



cant wait :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 5 2009, 10:34 PM~13799165
> *Same here ritchie,it was good choppin it up with you guyz! you guys going to socios?
> *



SI SEñOR.... Y USTEDES?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> lol dam i came out putten my sweater on. looks funny :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 4 2009, 07:14 PM~13784549
> *right on rick...... & remember that ciggarette comes back with interest lol......j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: as long as u dont mind newports. :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> > lol dam i came out putten my sweater on. looks funny :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2009, 01:06 AM~13800145
> *:biggrin: as long as u dont mind newports. :biggrin:
> *



RICK ARE U GUYS GOIN TO THE SOCIOS SHOW?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 6 2009, 12:51 AM~13800115
> *SI SEñOR.... Y USTEDES?
> *



YUPP!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo 2009 in RICHMOND AND FRISCO CA


_ykXa4YJJgM&hl


kM7-hVP7588&hl


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 5 2009, 10:31 PM~13799143
> *good seein u gus.....thanks 4 invites...AZTECAS  had a great time....anythin happenin in sept?
> *


IT WAS GOOD SEENIG YOU TOO BRO.....GOOD TIMES WE GOTTA KEEP IT HAPPENING YOU FEEL ME 

ABOUT SEPT. WE DEBATING IF WE SHOULD CRUISE SUNDAY DA 13TH OR 20TH?? FOR MEX IND. DAY


----------



## jcrodriguezss (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 4 2009, 07:21 PM~13785473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: really nice pics.. thanks!!


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 6 2009, 01:08 AM~13800151
> *RICK ARE U GUYS GOIN TO THE SOCIOS SHOW?
> *


i think so, ill ask j.r. see if we rollen out there.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 5 2009, 11:02 AM~13791557
> *i couldnt believe how cool the cops were, i was at a red light and some kid asked me to hit the switch. i 3 wheeled it and jake was hoppin and as we drove threw the intersection i look to my left and a cop was just watching and didnt even get pulled. that would never happen in san jose lol
> *


i was right behind u and seen that happen i was like :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 4 2009, 09:44 PM~13785826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice piks brothas :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 7 2009, 11:35 AM~13815793
> *nice piks brothas  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WHAT GOOD (og flip from frisco0)


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 7 2009, 10:05 PM~13822483
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GUS 650, og flip from frisco 

:wave:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@May 8 2009, 11:04 AM~13826882
> *
> *


sup bro you find your rimz yet?


----------



## lowriderRick68 (Feb 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 8 2009, 03:04 PM~13829985
> *sup bro you find your rimz yet?
> *


nope he still lookin for some 14's


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderRick68_@May 9 2009, 09:58 PM~13840485
> *nope he still lookin for some 14's
> *


ill keep an eye out


----------

